# Is it just me, or...



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 4, 2016)

...do red bell peppers smell a little like gasoline when YOU cut them up? Am I weird all in my own corner? Anyone is free to join me. 





BTW, feel free to add your own "Is it just me..." query. Make note of the topic in the "Title" line, though. Kinda like using your car's signal when making a turn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes, they smell weird, just hadn't pin-pointed the smell...


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 4, 2016)

Is it just me, or does the smell of lard melting in a pan make everyone else nauseous, too?

I don't know about the peppers, because I don't like hot things and a little cayenne is as far as I'll go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Is it just me, or does the smell of lard melting in a pan make everyone else nauseous, too?
> 
> I don't know about the peppers, because I don't like hot things and a little cayenne is as far as I'll go.



It's just you 

Bell peppers aren't hot. They have a Scoville rating of 0.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Is it just me, or does the smell of lard melting in a pan make everyone else nauseous, too?
> 
> *I don't know about the peppers, because I don't like hot things and a little cayenne is as far as I'll go.*



Red bell peppers are considered "sweet" peppers, they aren't hot. The same with orange, yellow and green bell peppers.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 4, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> It's just you



Thanks.  Why am I not surprised? At least I know I'm unique!



> Bell peppers aren't hot. They have a Scoville rating of 0.







CraigC said:


> Red bell peppers are considered "sweet" peppers, they aren't hot. The same with orange, yellow and green bell peppers.



Hmmmm.......maybe I'll have to try some. Now THAT would be something new for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...do red bell peppers smell a little like gasoline when YOU cut them up?...



It's just you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Thanks.  Why am I not surprised? At least I know I'm unique!
> 
> Hmmmm.......maybe I'll have to try some. Now THAT would be something new for me.



To me, melting lard smells like bacon  Nothing bad about that!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes, it's just you. Both of you.


----------



## blissful (Jul 4, 2016)

lol !


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think it's just you too.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 5, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> To me, melting lard smells like bacon  Nothing bad about that!



We must use different lard. If my lard smelled like bacon, I'd be burning my tongue licking it out of the pan and I'd never use olive oil again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> We must use different lard. If my lard smelled like bacon, I'd be burning my tongue licking it out of the pan and I'd never use olive oil again.



I guess so. Where did you get your lard from? I got mine from a whole-animal butcher shop. I went to a class where the butcher demonstrated how to break down a half a pig and I bought a few pounds of the fat right then.

I put it in an enameled cast iron dish and baked it at a low temperature for a few hours. Some bits stuck to the side of the dish and caramelized. Mmmmm.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 13, 2016)

The only place I've even seen lard for sale is at Winco. It comes in a bucket under the brand name Snowcap or something similar.


----------

